# New car needed. Small SUV



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Guys we need to change our car to something bigger. We have a mini convertible and are now expecting our 1st child in March which i am really looking forward too. We want something a bit high up and 5 door so have looked at crossovers. So far we have test drove the:
Honda CRV
Toyota Rav4
VW Tiguan.
On Sat we are going to have a test drive of
Nissan Quasquai?
Nissan Xtrail
Mazda CX5
Also maybe look at the 
Ford Kuga 
Hyundai ix35

Has anyone any experience of these cars and any inputs? We prob will go 2wd and a diesel engine. I don't want any french cars and also BMW and Audi are out due to price. Our budget it approx £25k. So far the cx5 is in the lead on looks so hope the drive is good


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd check the boot areas of all of them - you'll end up being disappointed at the shallowness of most of them - nothing like as practical as many people think

Do you need the ground clearance as if not a medium sized estate car will be cheaper to purchase, better to drive, perform better, be more economical and every bit as safe


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Also one weird thing. We both quite like the CRV and i test drove both the 1.6 and 2.2 diesel and the 1.6 was 2wd and the 2.2 was 4wd and both had this like whine when driving around at lowish (below 40mph) speeds. Is this a honda quirk? Cant understand it at all. Apart from that we liked it


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

the reason we have gone for something a bit more high up is so we are not bending over when load/unloading babies/children lol. Someone we know said that it would make all the difference and thats why they went for a quasquai and the height really helped them. If we need huge space i have the company estate car available.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

we have a mini countryman and have no problems with prams and/or car seats and space. I would have thought for 25k you would be able to get something like a Q3 no problem if that's what you fancied.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

The MIL has a countryman. I have driven it and don't really fancy it tbh. The only Q3 that we have seen have been pretty poorly specced for that money


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Have had a ix35 as a courtesy car. Really nice to drive no issues and really smooth.
We are in the same boat however looking at a 7 seater. The next car I'll be buying is a brand new Kia Sorento and with the 7 year warranty.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would go for the ix35. Its got a good sized boot like my Santa Fe, plenty room for a buggy and good sized back doors to get child seat in & out.
My Santa Fe is 2004, bought it on 52000 miles and its now on 90000 with no major (touch wood) issues to report.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I went and looked at the Kia but i just didn't like the interior and neither did the wife so for us its out but the 7 yr warranty is a good point on them


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

We needed better access/higher seating due to disability so have just ordered an smax, the 7 seats although not needed will probably come in handy lol 
Maybe worth a look


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

As others have said the IX35 is really nice to drive & has generous space both inside the cabin and the boot itself, it is fairly well specced & I believe you can now get it in keyless entry form.

I would also consider maybe a Kia Sportage, Mitsubishi Outlander or the Volvo XC60?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

There's also the new Suzuki Grand Vitara replacement coming out soon, which maybe worth a look at? Or the new X-trail, which seems to be getting rave reviews.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> we have a mini countryman and have no problems with prams and/or car seats and space. I would have thought for 25k you would be able to get something like a Q3 no problem if that's what you fancied.


Sorry, but with the Countryman, the looks, at best are an acquired taste. The Q3 will probably bore you.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Quasquai is very good dad on his second and sister on first never had any issues and both love them. Im a big fan of the yeti so would suggest just having a look at one, prob the easiest car i have driven does everything so well.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

We have the Ford Kuga now for 3 years, and the next one will be a Kuga again. 
Nice drive, good sitting position, plenty space in the back, boot is a bit restricted but a pram fit with no problem. 
Easy and fun to drive, for me a no brainer.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Skoda Octavia scout or the skoda yeti, but for me I'd be looking at a freelander.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wanted a yeti but she doesn't


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> I wanted a yeti but she doesn't.


Maybe when your pensioners! :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

audi q3?

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...amersham/604580646-9467.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_

£850 over budget but I cant see why you couldn't knock it down.

Has metallic paint, navigation, bose sound system, leather, upgraded alloy wheels, tow bar prep, cruise control, electric mirrors, heated seats, split folding seats etc. Only downside in your case is its petrol. Still does 39mpg though!

or if you really really want diesel then you could always get this one:
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...tingham/604620533-15232.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've driven a couple of yetis and tiguans, I prefer the yeti. The Tiguan isn't bad but I found the seats a bit uncomfortable and the mpg a little poor. The freelander is the better car and is due for replacement so you might find a cheap one. Oddball choice, mitsubishi outlander ?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Vauxhall Mokka SE (fully loaded & with change from your £25k)

I was looking at the Yeti, but felt a little let down by the interior, although VAG I thought it looked a bit cheap - this was a low spec one though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a moka as a hire car, it was truly awful. It was the 1.7 130ps and was gutless, there was nothing to like about it except when europcar collected it.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nissan Juke? Seem a popular car


----------



## TangerineMan (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a crv as it was the one with the biggest boot of the cars I was looking at (560l). The 2.2d is an amazing engine and the whole car is a pleasure to drive! I'll not be going back to anything smaller anytime soon!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Nissan Juke? Seem a popular car


Yes, motability do supply a lot of jukes..... lol


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a juke its too small and that's the same as the mokka. Tangerine man do u notice the noise from the gearbox that I noticed when driving it


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If its any help i have got an X Trail and have found it brilliant so far.
Really impressed with the car itself, nice drive and good toys, brought mine used from a Nissan dealers and the service from them has been really good.
The fuel economy is not the best, seem to be averaging 38-38mpg but in all other respects the car is brilliant so i can forgive that.
When we were looking i tested a few 'soft roaders' and apart from the Volvo XC60 this was the nicest (Volvo was really expensive).
Add to that the new Xtrail has just been released which looks really nice from what i have seen it might be worth seeing if you can do a deal.
Hope this helps...


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well had a drive of loads and it looks like the New quasquai, the ix35 or the crv are in the lead


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just check the height of the 4x4 when loading the baby in the back. I know X5's are a pig to get a baby carrier in as the car is high and the gap from side of car to seated position for the carrier is a good stretch. This is the worst combo if you suffer from and back issues. Also when loading the boot with heavy items they are also far higher than estate cars so can cause issues for people suffering from back issues.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Freelander 2.


----------



## TangerineMan (Sep 11, 2014)

aerodynamic18 said:


> Not a juke its too small and that's the same as the mokka. Tangerine man do u notice the noise from the gearbox that I noticed when driving it


Not really.... Sometimes when it's cold 1st the 2nd can be a bit clunky, but when up to speed the other gears are easy enough


----------



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to put another model out there to consider. The Vauxhall Antara Its doesnt get very good reviews but the owners myself included have been very impressed by them and you can get great deals on them. You can get a fully load SE Nav for 20K if you look about.

Worth having a look at and driving before dismissing you might be surprised.

My SE with rear spoiler fitted


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

or go cheaper with this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...earchad/used,nearlynew,new/usedcars?logcode=p

a few other curveballs to throw in

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...earchad/used,nearlynew,new/usedcars?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...earchad/used,nearlynew,new/usedcars?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...earchad/used,nearlynew,new/usedcars?logcode=p

in white
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...earchad/used,nearlynew,new/usedcars?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/postcode/gu322he/make/suzuki?logcode=p


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

Subaru XV or Forester are cracking cars

Alex


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you make a decision?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

not yet lol. The wife got bored of looking!. I the top contenders are the ix35, the CRV(only if the deals are still on) and the quasquai. I want to have another look at the tiguan tho. I think she wants to wait till the 20weeks scan before we commit but ill let you know once we do


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

We have gone for the CRV. The deal we got was too good to turn down. We went for SR nav model with the 1.6 diesel. Gets 60ish mpg only £30 per year tax and we get 5 yrs warranty, service and AA membership free, 0% APR with no charges, all mats, boot protector,mud guards and full tank of diesel. Pretty happy with the deal so will pick it up after the scan if all is according to plan


----------

